# Browning Bar replacement Stock



## 12pointer (Dec 8, 2014)

Guys I need a new stock for my browning bar auto I was thanking about the Bell & Carson composite stock ,but when I go on their site it says they are out of business at this time . Does anybody no a gunsmith that may have one or another company that sells composite stocks made for the browning bar auto .Thanks


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

What site are you going to.

The one I'm seeing says that they have discontinued certain finishes but otherwise a full product line is offered.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't know which BAR model you have or if both take the same stock.  I have the old model and took the B @ C stocks off and went back to wood.  I took them off because I shoot left handed and they only come in a right hand cant and as you can guess that didn't work so well. they are all black and I will make you a fair deal if you want them.


----------



## PastorGary (Jan 17, 2015)

*Bushwhacker*

Do you still have the stocks for the BAR? If so I'm interested.


----------

